# Unser neuer Naturschwimmteich



## Hans65 (30. März 2009)

Hallo Teichfreunde,
durch die Gestaltung von unserem Schwimmteich sind wir auf dieses Forum aufmerksam geworden und befinden es als sehr hilfreich und interessant.

Nun wollten wir uns hier auch mal vorstellen, besser gesagt den Teich, der noch in den Kinderschuhen steckt  

     

Grüsse aus Viernheim


----------



## Digicat (30. März 2009)

*AW: Unser neuer Naturschwimmteich*

Servus Hans

Herzlich :Willkommen2

Mit den Kinderschuhen hast wohl recht. 

Wie habt Ihr Euch den Euren Schwimmteich vorgestellt 

Einfach eine Grube graben, Folie rein, Wasser marsch und ab ins Nasse Element 

Ich würde Euch einmal unser Basiswissen ans Herz legen. Und viel lesen Hier.

Ps.: Habe mal deine Bilder geordnet


----------



## axel (30. März 2009)

*AW: Unser neuer Naturschwimmteich*

Hallo Hans 

Herzlich Willkommen:willkommen

Ich denke auch Du solltest erst mal einen Plan machen wie der Schwimmteich aussehen soll . 
Was ich jetzt sehe ist ja nur ein Krater . Wo sind die Pflanzzohnen ?
Ich würd erst mal planen und dann weiterbauen .
Wir helfen Dir gern .

Lg
axel


----------



## günter-w (31. März 2009)

*AW: Unser neuer Naturschwimmteich*

Hallo Hans, zunächst mal herzlich willkommen bei den Schwimmteichen. Deine Bilder zeigen einen großen Gartenteich oder soll das der Schwimmteich sein? Für eine Gartenteich lass ich es durchgehen für einen Schwimmteich aber nicht zumindest was man auf den Bildern bisher sehen kann. Die Schwimmzone ist auf dem Bild recht klein. Der Rand bzw. die Planzbereiche sind nicht richtig zu erkennen. Um überhaupt ein paar Schwimmzüge zu machen sollte der Schwimmbereich min 3x8 m sein. Wo das Wasser reinläuft soll das  schon der Bachlauf werden. Die Fläche 120m² zu 15m³ Volumen passt von meinem Verständniss auch nicht zusammen. Ich hoffe du baust noch einen Steg mit einer Leiter sonst kommst du auf der glatten Folie nicht mehr heraus.  Wenn du Hilfe von uns haben willst musst du schon mal eine Gesamtskizze hier reinstellen sonst reden wir alle aneinander vorbei. Hast du dir schon funktionierende Schwimmteiche angeschaut?. Bei Bedarf kannst du gerne mal bei mir vorbeischauen Viernheim ist ja nicht zu weit von mir weg.


----------



## Hans65 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Unser neuer Naturschwimmteich*

Hallo und Danke für die Hilfsangebote 

bei nochmaligem nachrechnen haben wir jetzt ein Volumen von ca. 50m³ heraus
bekommen.

Hier noch Bilder wo auch die Flachwasserzone besser sichtbar ist, natürlich werden hier auch noch Wasserreinigende Pflanzen eingesetzt.
Um noch etwas Bewegung rein zu bringen haben wir noch einen Bachlauf geplant, der auch zur Filterung gedacht ist.


----------



## axel (31. März 2009)

*AW: Unser neuer Naturschwimmteich*

Oh Mann oh Mann 

Was macht Ihr da bloß ?. Warum schneidet Ihr den die Folie schon am Rand so kurz ab ?
Die Folie setzt sich doch noch mit der Zeit . Dann ist sie eventuell zu kurz .
Wollt Ihr nur im Kreis schwimmen ?
Na wenigstens habt Ihr Platz für ein paar Wasserpflanzen geschaffen 
Schade das Ihr uns Euren Plan nicht vorher eingestellt habt .
Na weiterhin viel Erfolg .

lg axel


----------



## Christian und Frauke (31. März 2009)

*AW: Unser neuer Naturschwimmteich*

Hallo Hans,
sieht ja schon mal sehr gut aus
Aber nicht solche grossen kantigen Steine direkt auf die Folie:beeten(Flies drunter)
Auf keinen Fall Grassoden an den Rand die ziehen Euch das Wasser aus dem Teich( Kappilarsperre)
Lasst Euch Zeitund lest Euch schlau bevor Ihr Stück für Stück alles wieder auseinander reissen müsst:beeten:beeten:beeten und euch über den Traumteich nur ärgert:smoki.
Auch wenns schwer fällt macht langsam


----------



## günter-w (31. März 2009)

*AW: Unser neuer Naturschwimmteich*

Hallo Hans, folgende Bemerkung habe ich noch zu eurem Projekt.
Die kompletten Pflanzbereiche wo das Supstrat aufgebracht wird sollte mit Vlies ausgelegt werden zum Schutz der Folie. Die Wasserbausteine am Rand vom Schwimmbereich in dieser Form wie auf dem Bild sind kritisch und sollten gut gegen abrutschen fixiert sein. Das Thema Kapilarsperre wurde ja schon angesprochen genau so wichtig ist das Problem bei starkem Regen das nichts von ausen eingeschwemmt werden kann. Das wäre dann aufgedüngtes Regenwasser oder braune Brühe und die Algenblühte lässt nicht lange auf sich warten.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Unser neuer Naturschwimmteich*

.. ist ein "Schwimmteich" neben einem "öffentlichem" Reitplatz nicht ganz ungefährlich ?? 

 PS: in Deutschland braucht man ab 1,35m Tiefe ständig einen Bademeister,.. damit nix passiert... wenn z.B. Kinder da rum hüpfen,..

mfG.


----------



## Berndt (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Unser neuer Naturschwimmteich*

Hallo, Hans!

Ich will dir ja nicht die (Vor)freude verderben, aber auch mir erscheint das ganze Projekt nicht besonders durchdacht und ich schließe mich den "Vorschreibern" an.
Die bisherigen Postings stammen nicht von "selbsternannten Besserwissern" sondern von Forumsmitgliedern, die genau wissen, welche Fehler besonders oft gemacht werden und nachträglich bestenfalls mit großem Aufwand zu korrigieren sind.

Alle wollen dir helfen und so empfehle auch ich dir, zumindest die "Fachbeiträge" zu studieren.
Der schwerwiegendste "Fehler" ist ohnehin nicht mehr zu beheben....so viel Platz und nur 50 m³ für einen Schwimmteich......und dann auch noch das Abschneiden der Folie......

Beste Grüße! Berndt


----------

